# Moving my tank around the room... Any bright ideas?



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Well guys, I'm planning (with some pressure from the g/f lol) to move my tank to another area of my living room.

I know that to do this properly I'm going to have to drain the tank almost completely before I'll be able to drag it across the room to where it will end up. I really don't want to catch all the fish and put them in buckets then set the tank up all over again but i don't see any way around that. Hence why i'm posting. Does anyone have any time or effort saving ideas that could help me out?

The room in question is carpeted and it's a 77 gallon tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

With a tank that size I would empty it almost completly...


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Personally i dont think you need to move it, leave it as is and maybe move some of your other items or furniture around instead.If you have too,an area with not too much traffic(heard it throws off the fish?),near power outlet(s), and far from a window or heater works best.Like the leafs stuff(orginal 6) hawks fan myself!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You may regret it if you take shortcuts. If you have gravel in there and even without water, it is heavy and you can crack the tank....


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

seems like the other side of the room is exposed to sunlight so... best idea not to?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> seems like the other side of the room is exposed to sunlight so... best idea not to?


we're on the ground floor so i've normally got the heavy drapes closed right up so the sunlight is not always going to be shining that brightly on that wall


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

This is why with my last 4' planted tank, I knew I was going to potentially move it, so I built the stand with a bunch of wheels. Just drained 10-15g of water, then pushed it around no problem even on carpet.

In your case, they sell those sliding plastic pads in some shops (don't know which ones) that are supposed to be good for moving heavy furniture around on carpet. Just wondering if you drained most of the water, if you can lever the stand up an inch to place the sliders under each corner?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> This is why with my last 4' planted tank, I knew I was going to potentially move it, so I built the stand with a bunch of wheels. Just drained 10-15g of water, then pushed it around no problem even on carpet.
> 
> In your case, they sell those sliding plastic pads in some shops (don't know which ones) that are supposed to be good for moving heavy furniture around on carpet. Just wondering if you drained most of the water, if you can lever the stand up an inch to place the sliders under each corner?


i've seen those sliders on the informercials but i'm not sure about getting them under the corners, or the possible damage that might incur to the tank or stand if you focus all that weight on the edges of the stand

i might google around and see who sells those things though


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you use something like that, push don't pull so you don't create excess stress on the stand.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> i've seen those sliders on the informercials but i'm not sure about getting them under the corners, or the possible damage that might incur to the tank or stand if you focus all that weight on the edges of the stand


We used those to move our 55. I think Djamm went to Canadidan Tire to get them. And we still broke the tank down almost completely and took out all the fish and water, although we left the gravel in. And it took 2 of us.

This process is going to suck no matter how you do it.  If you can convince the gf somehow, I'd leave the tank where it is and move furniture instead. Or bribe a bunch of strong BCA members...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

make sure you leave room for 8 feet  ...


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I vote for moving furniture instead. From when I was at your place picking up cichlids, that 77 is in the perfect place. 

If you do move it, yeah, it is gonna suck. Be careful that you don't damage the sealant by at all, if one side of the tank itself gets yanked on...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike,
If you drain around 75% of the water and save 25% of that water as well as what is in the aquarium you will be fine. Grab some buddies, no problem to move a 75 with 25% water and you wont need to remove fish etc. Once moved put back the other 25% and top up with new water. Everything will go fine. Moving an aquarium with anymore water then that I would not recommend. Good luck! I doubt moving other furniture instead is an option when a g/f is involved.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Trick I learned. Grab a couple sheets of carpet scraps. Flip it upside down. Nylon on nylon glides very well.

I can build you a platform with wheels that hold 75g full and rolls - guaranteed hehe.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Toronto Maple Leafs???


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beN said:


> make sure you leave room for 8 feet  ...


that's exactly where i'm planning putting that 8 footer if you've still got it after xmas!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Elle said:


> We used those to move our 55. I think Djamm went to Canadidan Tire to get them. And we still broke the tank down almost completely and took out all the fish and water, although we left the gravel in. And it took 2 of us.
> 
> This process is going to suck no matter how you do it.  If you can convince the gf somehow, I'd leave the tank where it is and move furniture instead. Or bribe a bunch of strong BCA members...


ya i figured it was too good... it looks like most of the water is coming out! 


rich16 said:


> I vote for moving furniture instead. From when I was at your place picking up cichlids, that 77 is in the perfect place.
> 
> If you do move it, yeah, it is gonna suck. Be careful that you don't damage the sealant by at all, if one side of the tank itself gets yanked on...


thanks bud! i thought it was in a great place too 



Rastapus said:


> Mike,
> If you drain around 75% of the water and save 25% of that water as well as what is in the aquarium you will be fine. Grab some buddies, no problem to move a 75 with 25% water and you wont need to remove fish etc. Once moved put back the other 25% and top up with new water. Everything will go fine. Moving an aquarium with anymore water then that I would not recommend. Good luck! I doubt moving other furniture instead is an option when a g/f is involved.


Thanks Grant, ya you know how it is! lol


gklaw said:


> Trick I learned. Grab a couple sheets of carpet scraps. Flip it upside down. Nylon on nylon glides very well.
> 
> I can build you a platform with wheels that hold 75g full and rolls - guaranteed hehe.


that actually sounds like a pretty good idea, though it means getting a sheet under the tank to start with, might have to try that after i've got a bunch of the water out of it


TomC said:


> Toronto Maple Leafs???


HELL YEAH! GO LEAFS GO BABY!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

well i might have to get the camera out and time lapse this move! lol i'm trying to stall her till after xmas so i can try and upgrade it to ben's 8 footer and avoid the move all together


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you want I could get nick to drop off some of the moving coasters to borrow. Let me know.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im thinking that my 8 footer should still be around man. our deal that we talked about seems to be more interesting everyday. talk soon!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> If you want I could get nick to drop off some of the moving coasters to borrow. Let me know.


thank you shelby


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

As suggested by Grant, empty 75% of the water. Grab your crawl bar on one end, pry one end up and shim as required. Slip a strip of carpet say 8" to 12" wide across. Now do the same at the other end. Bet you can slide that yourself now - best if you can have 2 person keeping the carpet under the stand or you will have to slide one end at a time. It may take a little bit longer, if you plan ahead and know where you are going, it could be done 

I shifted my entire 6ft 2 x 25ft breeding station around by myself  It was actually a bit tougher as the whole thing was sitting on a few points - adjustable legs.

Under my 75g, although the stand is low so more stable. I had a couple strip of UHMW installed. It slide quite well on carpet as well 

Signed,

Madman Gordon 

PS. I have a small wife who really cannot help much so I have to be ingenious. Last time she help me moved a huge photocopier. She let go just as my fingers were between the copier and the threshold. I had to stop and to feel if my fingers were still there. Won't trust her again.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> This is why with my last 4' planted tank, I knew I was going to potentially move it, so I built the stand with a bunch of wheels. Just drained 10-15g of water, then pushed it around no problem even on carpet.
> 
> In your case, they sell those sliding plastic pads in some shops (don't know which ones) that are supposed to be good for moving heavy furniture around on carpet. Just wondering if you drained most of the water, if you can lever the stand up an inch to place the sliders under each corner?


Nice thougth Anthony, but we are in the middle of redoing our carpet...
I just found out those carpet slides don't always work so well


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Mike, were you planning on (besides as someone noted 'near the window') right in front of that baseboard heater 
Am I missing something from your video?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya actually i was planning on putting it infront of that heater... i used to keep my 46 cichlid tank right there and it never seemed to get really warm 

bad idea?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

If you had your 46g there through a winter then why not ?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pressure from the g/f ...lol I feel ya bro :bigsmile: Maybe get her this: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/fs-did-u-want-new-tank-but-wife-said-no-20517/ and problem solved or atleast it will buy you some more time lol


----------

